# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Entfernung Ihrer Webseite aus dem google-index

## Holger

Hallo,

da einige Teilnehmer eigene Webseiten betreiben möchte ich kurz vor einer Mail warnen, die auch den BPS bereits erreicht hat.

Sie enthält die Drohung benannte Webseite aus dem Google-Index zu entfernen, da sie nicht gem. den Google-Richtlinien aufgebaut ist.

Diese Mail ist eine Fälschung (ein sog. Hoax) und stammt nicht von google.

Ferner könnten in absehbarer Zeit Mails mit diesem Betreff auftauchen, die eine gefährlich Anlage enthalten.

Mehr dazu hier

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

